# Unable to format USB flash drive!



## 7mm (Mar 20, 2009)

*I just got Moserbaer 2GB USB pen drive from my friend. Problem is whenever I plug the drive in, it Windows asks me to format every time. When plugged in, it creates another drive as CD drive with 3MB of filled space  . I tried to eject that drive first before formating the main flash area, but nothing changed  . I've tried several formating tools including the one from HP. I tried Zero level formating but with negative results  . Now the drive is nothing but a part of a Keychain  , Please help  .*


----------



## technicks (Mar 20, 2009)

Try the HP USB formatting tool that you can download in the download section here on TPU.

Oh i feel like an idiot i see you already tried it.


----------



## technicks (Mar 20, 2009)

I read that there are many people having this problem.
Did you check the properties of the drive? Maybe you need to enable or disable something.

Also did you try it on XP to?


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 20, 2009)

Could be a drive that is bad. 
Lifetime warrantee:http://www.moserbaerconsumerproducts.com/support-warranty-information.asp

If it don't work RMA it.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a very similar problem not so long ago. I ended up having to RMA.

Check out what I did to make sure the drive was kaput before rma'ing.


----------



## 7mm (Mar 20, 2009)

*Well, Thanx for the replies & the effort made here, I appreciate it. But..., there's nothing my friend can do to get this stick replaced, as he lost it's cap & vendor refuses to change it as it's not a complete product. Also, I missed a point to say here, It has it's own format utility which can be located on a 3MB partition which shown as a CD drive in My Computer.*


----------



## Xternal (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe a dumb sugestion but maybe you could buy another one that works of the same model put the cap of the new one on the old one and return the old one


----------



## fritoking (Mar 20, 2009)

i just rma'ed a 8 gb  kingston drive that  i cold not format in vista 64  and in xp would format , but every time i tried to transfer files to it   said "drive is full".  my 4 gb works fine , but the 8 was fubared


----------



## inf3rno (Mar 20, 2009)

The same problem was going on with my corsair 4 GB due to some creepy viruses.


----------

